# Did you ovulate before or after IUI?



## MrsCompass

I had my first IUI yesterday at 9am and we knew I didnt ovulate yet at the time. Doctor did say that I could ovulate later on in the day or even the next morning (today). I just took my temp and it's still low. I dont think ovulated yet, 20 hours post IUI.

I wonder if you know when you ovulated and if it was after how long after the IUI? 

Thanks!


----------



## wobberly

Fertility Friend still hasnt confirmed OV but they do say the trigger affects your temps. Did you have the trigger....? My temps are higher though so taking it as though I did but not dure whether it was the day of IUI or the day after?


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Wobberly, I did trigger on Tuesday (36 hours before IUI) and they gave me another trigger in the morning, an hour before IUI for the smaller follies.

(I had 2 mature follies at 21 and 19 for the IUI and 3 other follies at 16 and 15 ... The second trigger was for the 3.)

I didn't know the trigger could affect the temp. Thank you!!!


----------



## phoenixrose

I think the general rule is 36-48 hours after the trigger. For my first set of IUI's I'm pretty sure I O'd at around 40 hours. I had a 24 and a 48 hour IUI for that one. For this second IUI I just had, I triggered at night so I could do a 36 hour IUI and I O'd somewhere in between 37 and 42 hours (I had O pains during that 7 hour window). I've had other triggers but since I didn't have IUI's with them I was t paying as close attention.


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks PRose! What do ovulation pains feel like? 

Yesterday, I had my IUI at 9am, couple of hours later, exactly 11:15am ... I felt very sore on my right ovary (where I have 2 mature follicles and 3 smaller ones). It was painful to sit down or to stand back up. Anytime my abdomen gets stretched it was sore. 

Was that from IUI or was that ovulation pain. Didn't feel that pain on the left side. It was all on the right side. 

Goodluck this cycle, PRose! What DPIUI are you now? When are you due to test?


----------



## wobberly

Fertility Friend today confirmed I O'd on my IUI day. I triggered at 11:30am on Sunday and had my IUI Monday at 12:30pm. Fingers X'd I caught that eggie 

x


----------



## marie44

MrsCompass said:


> I had my first IUI yesterday at 9am and we know I did ovulate yet at the time? Doctor did say that I could ovulate later on in the day or even the next morning (today). I just took my temp and it's still low. I dont think ovulated yet, 20 hours post IUI.
> 
> I wonder if you know when you ovulated and if it was after how long after the IUI?
> 
> Thanks!

I had a similar experience with my last IUI. I had my trigger shot 36 hours before the IUI. Right before the IUI, he checked the ultrasound & I hadn't ovulated yet. He said it doesn't matter because the sperm can wait for the egg or vice versa, He said the sperm will live for at least 2 days, probably longer so not to worry. It was about 8 hours later I had these horrible cramps which he told me I would feel when ovulation started. I was worried like you too but he assured me the timing doesn't have to be exact. Good luck! Hope this is our month!


----------



## wobberly

When is your testing date? Mine is 13th Feb eeek


----------



## froliky2011

The last one, I ovulated before iui but the first we did insemination before & after.
Good Luck and Baby Dust!!!!!!


----------



## phoenixrose

MrsCompass said:


> Thanks PRose! What do ovulation pains feel like?
> 
> Yesterday, I had my IUI at 9am, couple of hours later, exactly 11:15am ... I felt very sore on my right ovary (where I have 2 mature follicles and 3 smaller ones). It was painful to sit down or to stand back up. Anytime my abdomen gets stretched it was sore.
> 
> Was that from IUI or was that ovulation pain. Didn't feel that pain on the left side. It was all on the right side.
> 
> Goodluck this cycle, PRose! What DPIUI are you now? When are you due to test?

It sounds like those were O pains. I usually don't get them on natural cycles or even on the clomid cycles but I definitely had them this time. I could tell it was different then the IUI discomfort. From the IUI, I get an all over, mild cramping, that's mostly in the uterus. But this was all on the right side were my ovary was, were I had 2 mature follicles and some smaller ones. It was like a pinchy, crampy feeling that's hard to describe. I also had problems standing up straight after being seated for a while. I would have to slowly stretch back out and it would pinch more at that moment. I'm 1 dpIUI/O. My beta test is Feb 16 but I know I'll test before then. I get a second hcg shot on Monday so I think I might just test it out again, so about 4dpiui until the end. I dunno. Fx for you you too!


----------



## MrsCompass

PRose: I'm also 1 DPIUI and will be testing on Feburary 16th!!! YAY .. I was really hoping you would say that they were O pains. I feel better knowing that they were and I'm glad I wasn't the only who had this experience because it was very hard to describe and very new to me. It was so painful that I thought maybe my ovary ruptured or something ... my right side just felt soooo full and heavy. Thanks for sharing!
I also had a second hcg shot on the day of IUI (yesterday) for the smaller ones. 

Wobberly: 1 week to go before testing. Goodluck!!! 

Marie: I google EVERYTHING and I read that washed sperms only lasts 12 hours. That scared me!! But like your Doctor, my Doctor said they are good for 48 hours and assured me that everything is going to be okay and said, "consider your hand slapped for believing everything you read online" ... Hahahha! Love my Doctor. 

Froliky: Goodluck!!!


----------



## marie44

wobberly said:


> When is your testing date? Mine is 13th Feb eeek

I don't know who this is to but my AF is due on the 11th so I'm testing FRER on the 7th. Good luck to us! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsCompass

Goodluck, Marie44! I noticed your siggy ... my DH also has low count. What was your count for your IUI? Ours was 5million after wash. I was expecting it to be 1 or 2 million so, we were quite happy with the count.


----------



## marie44

MrsCompass said:


> Goodluck, Marie44! I noticed your siggy ... my DH also has low count. What was your count for your IUI? Ours was 5million after wash. I was expecting it to be 1 or 2 million so, we were quite happy with the count.

Our first one was 8.5 after wash, our second & third he didn't do an official count but he thought they were just under 10 million. He told me anything over 5 million is ideal so we should both be in good shape!


----------



## MrsCompass

Bump ... anyone else?


----------



## marie44

marie44 said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck, Marie44! I noticed your siggy ... my DH also has low count. What was your count for your IUI? Ours was 5million after wash. I was expecting it to be 1 or 2 million so, we were quite happy with the count.
> 
> Our first one was 8.5 after wash, our second & third he didn't do an official count but he thought they were just under 10 million. He told me anything over 5 million is ideal so we should both be in good shape!Click to expand...

Looks like I got my BFN since I got 2 negatives from FRER in the last 2 days but I won't make it official until AF comes. I'm prepping for IVF in the meantime. I have a class and bloodwork for me & DH scheduled for Friday. I have my fingers crossed for you next week!


----------



## MrsCompass

Sorry about the BFN - but you're right, it ain't over until AF shows!
I hope the witch stays away!


----------



## marie44

MrsCompass said:


> Sorry about the BFN - but you're right, it ain't over until AF shows!
> I hope the witch stays away!

Just got AF today. Not a surprise though. I had my IVF class today and it looks like we have to wait until March to schedule the IVF. They need more bloodwork and want me to go on the BCP for a month even though they told me before I could skip it. Oh well, they are the experts so I won't fight them. When do you test? I think it should be any day now, right?


----------

